# Epson 4800 - eco solvent ink



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

We have an EPSON 4800 printer that we would like to convert to using ECO SOLVENT INK in order to print onto CONVEX Vinyl for making Motocross Graphics. Is this possible to do? If so - who do we contact?

Also - we have a Roland GX-24 Cutter - that we would like to use to cut the laminated graphics with. Does this cutter have the ability to cut laminated material up to 19mil thick?

Any direction or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SPjames (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you would be good to go on the cutter, the printer in order to convert I would get some cleaning cartridges, they have some at www.inksupply.com, I'm not sure where you would get the eco solvents at, I would just do a google search, purge the current ink first, then load the eco solvents.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I do believe what you are trying to do is similar to putting diesel into a gasoline engine. The solvent ink will most likely damage the printhead.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Printhead, lines, pump, caps, cleaning station, dampers... the whole 9 will disintegrate due to the different chemical composition of the solvent inks, they are more coroding I believe. Also eco-solvent inks need a little heat to bond with the substrate.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

All correct - currently there aren't any options with Epson printers to use solvent inks.

You'll need to look at a manufacturer such as Roland, Mutoh or Mimaki.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

recipe for disaster!


----------



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your responses. Much appreciated. Obviously, the Epson printer is not to be used with Solvent inks.

Can anyone recommend a good entry level solvent printer so that we can get started with printing on such vinyl? Even if a good used one or brand that might be good to buy used and have it reconditioned?

Just trying to find an affordable way to get into this market.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

There are a lot of Roland users on board here, You may be able to post a wanted ad in the classified section here to see if anyone is looking to sell a 30" printer (SP300) in order to upgrade to a 54".


----------



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Any idea on how much a 30" used one would go for?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

5-6 grand maybe.


----------



## KRAZA1 (Jul 20, 2008)

If anyone knows of a Solvent printer that might be willing to trade for an Epson 4800 printer send them my way. Not straight up obviously, but maybe the 4800 could be used as money towards the trade.


----------



## UBO (Dec 7, 2008)

out da box said:


> 5-6 grand maybe.



I am looking for one in that range...


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

To convert your printer these few things you will have to do or look for: As most Roland printers uses print heads made by Epson. If your epson has a DX2 or DX3-DX4 print heads they are all solvent ink compatible, however you will have to change your ink pup or at least change the lines on it with solvent compatible lines. Also change your capping station and dampers if your printer has them, all lines has to be flushed with flushing liquid or you can make your own 50% distilled water to 50% denatured alcohol. You also should install pre and post heaters under the hood if you have room for it. Right now the guys at www.solventprinterconverson they are trying to convert an epson, you may find out how day doing with it!

I have converted a few older Roland printers to Eco-solvent inks and also sell the conversion heater kits but I never done an Epson yet!


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am currently putting together a heating Pkg for some of the older Roland printers/cutters with instructional manuals and all the parts that needs to be changed out.

I have done several eco-solvent conversions, we have four of these type of printers in our shop now.


----------



## tipgypsy (Jan 16, 2011)

frankdoyal05 said:


> To convert your printer these few things you will have to do or look for: As most Roland printers uses print heads made by Epson. If your epson has a DX2 or DX3-DX4 print heads they are all solvent ink compatible, however you will have to change your ink pup or at least change the lines on it with solvent compatible lines. Also change your capping station and dampers if your printer has them, all lines has to be flushed with flushing liquid or you can make your own 50% distilled water to 50% denatured alcohol. You also should install pre and post heaters under the hood if you have room for it. Right now the guys at www.solventprinterconverson they are trying to convert an epson, you may find out how day doing with it!
> 
> I have converted a few older Roland printers to Eco-solvent inks and also sell the conversion heater kits but I never done an Epson yet!


 I have several older Epson Stylus Pro 4000 s that I wanted to modify for the flexible uv inks - Ive seen most of the diy projects using firebird rigid ink melt nearly everything plastic it touched including the ink lines . I believe the 4000 uses a DX3 head but im worried about the interior parts the head mounts to and the capping station itself - any ideals for a solvent safe parts kit that would work on this project - it uses a pump as well .


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

As to my experience the pump itself is ok to use,, however you should replace the ink lines both on the pump and all the ink lines to the head with solvent resistant lines and and dampers, capping station, if your printer uses them.. I use to buy them on Ebay,, I am not familiar with your printer so I can not tell you the size of the tubes you should be looking for,,, also all epson piezoelectric heads are just fine for the use of eco solvent inks.


----------



## tipgypsy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Frank , thats Awesome - I wasnt sure if the damper holder needed to be be replaced also - I found the wipers and the capping stations in solvent resistant plastic also the lines . I just need to collect everything and get on with it then . Hopefully I can find someone who has used the flexible uv curable inks .
Thanks much


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Make sure while working on your printer to unplug the power cord,, working with the print head sometime the flat ribbon cable can short out things..


----------

